# Pumpkin Sentinels 2010



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Inspired by stolloween and pumpkinrot, dynoflyer attempts pumpkin sentinels. I'll update this as I go along.

Haunt Forum Pics :: Pumpkin Sentinels slideshow by dynoflyer - Photobucket


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

They look really good so far. I've been wanting to try out Stolloween's new method but haven't had time. What are you using for paste?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats looking good!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

tot13

Credit to Stolloween for his paste recipe:

"My paste recipe is six cups of flour + one cup of liquid starch + one cup of white glue. Using a mixer blend these ingredient with enough warm tap water until you have the consistency of a very thin pancake batter." 

I cut it down by 2/3 to make smaller batches and use a hand whisk to mix it, don't tell my wife, though.

Sta-Flo liquid starch can be found at Walmart. Elmer's white glue, $22/gallon, at Michael's or AC Moore crafts. Go online and get a coupon for Michael's, usually 50% off one item.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the faces on these guys.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

These are looking really good!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

ooooh, I really like them!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Updated progress on Chuck & Howie, the Pumpkin Sentinels


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I likey, these are looking very cool.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Chuck and Howie are turing out great.
Cant wait to see them finished.
I wish I had the time and patience for a project like this.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the way the ribs came out. Very cool.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are way cool. Nice job.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love them! Fantastic work!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

these guys are awesome looking !!!!! nice macheing too!!! Stolloween will be proud


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am sure Stolloween will be proud of you. 
Very nice job on these.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work Dyno! Stolloween and Rot have a baby! I'm sure these will turn out awesome!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE project...lots of hard work really pays off


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. the body form is just right for these guys.


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Love these little guys


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

These guys are great.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Terrific job on the mache', love the look!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

very, very awesome! i love the look of these guys. stoll will be proud!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

These guys are coming out awesome!!! Sweet work!!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

So how soon can we recieve our orders of those for ourselves ? :O


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Okay, updated photos of the weekend's progress. Ready for dry brushing, but not sure what colors? The pumpkin heads are going to be orange/brown/dark green. Should the skeleton body match the pumpkin head or be more bone white? Any suggestions? What color bones do pumpkins have anyway?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd be inclined to carry the green into the bodies as well, as if the bones developed out of what would normally be the vine of the plant. You might want to use a couple three different shades of green to give texture and visual interest.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice. One idea is to have it look like the plant is turning into bone, as you get closer to the ribs go with more browns, then to yellows, orche and bone as you get to the actual ribs.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know what, I like HJ's idea better than mine That type of color transition would make the piece look like the result of some demented experiment.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are sweet...really love everything about them..the heads, the rib shapes, the hands...as far as paint ....I just finished a pumpkin groundbreaker...painted the whole thing with black latex, dry brushed with white primer to bring out the texture then washed the whole thing with diluted acrylic paints (orange, brown, yellow and green)....brushed on the diluted paint then sponged off the excess...essentially tinted the white highlights...some very muted, dark and subtle colors....worked well...one of my darker paint jobs. Allows you to blend colors very easily and smoothly.

Here's the link to the tutorial if you are interested:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4466


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Tried something new today: after dry brushing I wrapped a black trash bag around the ribs and used a heat gun to shrink it while poking a few holes here and there. Put white latex primer on the heat shrunk plastic and then applied liberal amounts of latex color. Only thinned the latex paints with a little bit of water so it went on thick and got good saturated color.


----------

